# Work Done 2019



## thewoodlands (May 27, 2019)

This pine was taken down for two reasons, 1. for more sun on the eastside of the house and 2. it's dying.

The pine is down with some of it bucked up, more shoulder season wood. Good ole softwood makes me think I can almost sharpen. All the wood chips in the old wheelbarrow is from making the back cut when felling the pine.

We will mill up some boards from the biggest 12 foot section.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 30, 2019)

I took the 028 Wood Boss to the pine we felled a few days ago, I split some and the last two pics we'll get some boards out of. The branches will be brought to the wood dump since that is a main trail which we want opened up quick.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 5, 2019)

I decided since the radar said it wouldn't rain until 6:45 I would get two loads of chips on a low spot on a trail, when I started off with the first load mother nature let the rains come so I did the two loads and I'll finish it tomorrow.

Picture 9222 is the first load, 9223 is the first load heading back on the trail,9225 is the low spot I'm filling in and the rest are the second load.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 6, 2019)

Counting the loads I moved last night (2) and 6 today, the first load is almost gone with a smaller load behind the first.

The camera got wet yesterday when I did the two loads so todays pics are cloudy but here are a few from the work done today.

Pic 9232 was the first load today. I'll have to run over these chips with the rhino to pack them down because the tractor will just push the chips to the side when you go over it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 7, 2019)

I didn't get any firewood work done today, I have something going on in my inner right ear but tomorrow I'll start splitting the pine in this picture. This pine we'll be for the shoulder season of 2020.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 8, 2019)

This is some ash,beech and maple I cut last fall which will get stacked with the rest of the ash from this year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 8, 2019)

I stacked some pine and then grabbed the splitter so I could get going on the pile of pine rounds, pic 9251 is what I split after stacking.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 9, 2019)

I split more pine today, this should give me two face cord or 0.62 of a cord.

Pic 9253 is the start of my splitting after I split about 10 rounds, pics 9255 & 56 is all the pine I split the last couple of days.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 10, 2019)

My plan was to finish this stack today but the shopping day was moved up a day so I only did three loads of pine, this pine is from the tree we felled for more sun.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 13, 2019)

I moved around 11 or 12 loads of chips to what was a low area in the trail, this should make this part of the trail much better when it's wet or just when going for a ride.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 19, 2019)

We hit 80 again today but the clouds moved in so it wasn't that bad. I took two loads (one pictured) to the wood dump in the utility trailer

After I came back from the wood dump, I put five gallons of diesel in the 4540 and took three loads of chips to the trail I've been working on. I also moved a nice size pine log out of the area we felled it, hopefully by the end of the day Friday, that area will be ready for me to stack the ash.

Picture 9303 are some of the pine branches for the first load and 9304 is the trailer loaded up before we strapped everything down for the run to the wood dump.


----------



## Cowboy254 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice pics, thanks!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 20, 2019)

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice pics, thanks!


Thanks @Cowboy254 , hopefully I'll have more. Tomorrow I should be getting an area ready for stacking some ash I felled,bucked and split earlier this year.

How's the weather your way? Since spring it's been cold and wet with the warmer weather finally getting here earlier this week, it rained pretty hard here but nothing like central New York receive, lots of flooded houses in that area.


----------



## Cowboy254 (Jun 21, 2019)

thewoodlands said:


> Thanks @Cowboy254 , hopefully I'll have more. Tomorrow I should be getting an area ready for stacking some ash I felled,bucked and split earlier this year.
> 
> How's the weather your way? Since spring it's been cold and wet with the warmer weather finally getting here earlier this week, it rained pretty hard here but nothing like central New York receive, lots of flooded houses in that area.



Cold here now (for us). Frosts overnight and highs into the low 40s°F. However many houses >20 years old (like ours) were not well insulated so we burn more wood than we really should. The upcoming renovation, if it ever happens, will help with that aspect.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 21, 2019)

My first house that I bought had windows so bad when the wind blew, my comb over got messed up. 

I hauled out 5 plus loads of ash today and I stacked it. Pic 9305 is my run in, 9306 is the first load, 9311 is the last partial load, 9312 is the pile of ash that I hope to have up tomorrow and 9313 is two face cord of ash.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 22, 2019)

I stacked another two face cord of ash today, all the splits from the gully are gone so my runs will be shorter. Pic 9317 & 18 are some of the loads that came out of the gully, 9319 is when I started hauling from a different pile, pic 9322 is everything stacked from today, 9323 is the biggest pile of ash splits left that I hope to get four face cord from and 9324 is the smaller pile left that I'm guessing we'll get close to two face cord.

I still have some ash logs that will need c/s/s.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 23, 2019)

Today I did get the two face cord up for a total of six so far. Pic 9326 is the first load,9227 the second,9228 the third,9229 the fourth and 9230 is the fifth. The pile in pic 9323 is the biggest pile left, I'm hoping for four face cord but if it's less then that's will be ok.

I'll take a break from stacking tomorrow and then start up again when the weather allows.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 24, 2019)

I took the day off from any firewood work and we took the boat out, the top water temps were only 70 but it felt great. The water is at spring levels.

In pic 9341 there is usually 15 to 20 feet of sand showing at this time of year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 8, 2019)

I took the day off from any firewood work and we went out on the water again, it was a great day. We saw a mink down by the water.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 10, 2019)

Today I started cleaning up a new area where we'll pile a bunch of the pine we have and also make some trails for the rhino,tractor and for walking.

Picture 9466 is from the only entrance looking at the dead pine, there was plenty of rotten pine down so that went on the second run to the wood dump and boy, did mother nature dump on me.

Hopefully before the end of this coming week, I have a whole bunch of pine in there.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 1, 2019)

I didn't get a before picture but we had three smaller pines that I cleared out of this area so we can push snow off the driveway into this area.

Some of the tall thin trees will come down along with the topped off Cherry which will give me more room for snow storage. I also limbed up some of the older pines (branches were dead) and I removed the stumps later today. I still have three or four days worth of work in there to clean up the dead stuff and the rest of the wood coming down.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 5, 2019)

After working on more clearing in a newer plow zone for snow, I loaded up the utility trailer with a bunch of branches that will go to the town wood dump.

After the above was done, I brought five bucket loads of wood with the 4540 over to the fireplace to burn after the next rain.

Picture 9556 is the new plow zone I've been clearing, picture 9557 has a tall thin popple that will come down, 9559 is another load of branches for the wood dump, 9560 is the Cherry that was topped off and 9561 was a rotten pine that came down.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 18, 2019)

The logs on the ground were from the felling of the 9 ash trees this spring, the stuff I bucked up this afternoon gave us another 79 - 82 rounds and that doesn't include the rounds in picture 9589.

I should be splitting and stacking this before Monday.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 25, 2019)

Since it was nice and cool (42) this morning, I decided to clean the area up that a bunch branches and wood got pushed last year when the garage went up. I did get rid of three trailer loads of branches and dead pine today. Pic 9608 is a before pic.

I have some splitting (pine rounds) that I'll do and the chips will be used to level off some stacks where the fall ash will go.

I saw a Woolly Bear on the way in, another easy winter.
https://www.almanac.com/content/woolly-bear-caterpillars-and-weather-prediction


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 30, 2019)

I moved a bunch of old pine splits over to the fireplace with the 4540, hopefully we get rain tonight so I can burn.

After I did the above, I marked 15 Ash trees for felling once the leaves get off the trees, not all the Ash are pictured.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 30, 2019)

After I marked the Ash trees I decided to get some rounds of Ash from the spring felling along with some smaller Maple rounds.


----------



## woodfarmer (Oct 7, 2019)

You’ve certainly been busy


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 8, 2019)

woodfarmer said:


> You’ve certainly been busy


I'm just waiting on the rest of the leaves to hit the ground so I can fell more ash before EAB gets them.


----------



## woodfarmer (Oct 8, 2019)

I sent a couple tri-axles down the road last year with ash from my bush


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 12, 2019)

I used the 4540 with the forks and I took two trailer loads of pine branches and downed pine to the wood dump. The area in front of the 4540 down to the dirt is opened up for a tractor or UTV trail.

This area will be used for snow storage so our driveway doesn't get narrow down on that end if we have a a lot of snow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 12, 2019)

I did get some good rounds from this tree that mother nature felled so tomorrow I'll buck this last piece up, hopefully there's some good wood in it but if it's all rotten, it will go to the wood dump.


----------



## Ripandsplit (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks like it would be good manual felling in your bush mate.
Lòoks like some nice growers coming uptoo. 
Nice photos !


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 14, 2019)

We decided not to put anymore money in the 310 since it's still having problems so my Christmas present came early, a new Stihl 311. Once I came home with it and read some of the manual, I went outside and cut up the maple in the picture.

Picture 9700 is the maple and 9701 is after I bucked it up, 9702 is another area I want cleaned up before winter and the last two are a topped off maple that I'll get.


----------



## Cowboy254 (Oct 18, 2019)

Why to you take the junk wood to the wood dump? Aren't you allowed to burn it where it is - or do you prefer not to?

Nice pics as always.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 18, 2019)

Cowboy254 said:


> Why to you take the junk wood to the wood dump? Aren't you allowed to burn it where it is - or do you prefer not to?
> 
> Nice pics as always.


Because part of our town is in the Adirondack Park, they require you to get a permit to burn brush but don't enforce it.....unless you burn down a chit load of land. We have an outdoor fireplace that I burn dead pine in after it's split and when it's wet out.

We have a bunch of pine on the property so we have pine needles covering the forest floor, I would hate to have the needles catch fire.


----------



## Cowboy254 (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes, I can see how that would be a problem. I lit up a brush pile on a farm once and though the weather was cool and it was out of the declared fire danger season, the grass was dry and the fire started to creep away. As it was I had to scramble to contain it armed only with my rake. If there had been any wind it could have been embarrassing.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 19, 2019)

Last winter when we received around 20 inches of snow overnight, this greeted us when we came through with the sleds. It's a Basswood mother nature put on the ground so I cleared it today.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 19, 2019)

After I finished the Basswood, I cleared a trail to this downed Cherry, the trail had plenty of deep dips on one side so it needs some work. I still have some rounds back in there, the trail in a certain areas was tippy so I didn't load up the trailer on the side that had the bigger dips in it, I'll get the rest this coming week. I'm not sure what happened to the picture of the Cherry before I bucked it up but it's not on the card.

Picture 9719 is the trail I cleared of dead rotting wood,9688 is the damaged Cherry,9720 is the Cherry bucked up,9721 is heading out, 9723 & 24 are the Tamaracks in the swamp and the last picture is the brook that runs through our property.

The Tamaracks are turning.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 21, 2019)

I took six loads of leaves and put them in a low area off the driveway and then put four bucket loads of chips on top, hopefully I finish it off with some loads of sand or dirt.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 24, 2019)

Today started with me cleaning up my next stacking area, I took two loads of pine needles and bark back to a low spot on our trails, pictures 9736 & 37. I do have it ready for four face cord.

I then checked the trails for anything down from the winds we had, I did see this Maple up on the hill and I think it's a Sugar but would like another identification from another member. Pictures 9738,39 & 40 are the Maple. The more I look at the buds, I'm pretty sure it's a Red Maple.


----------



## woodfarmer (Oct 26, 2019)

I’d like to have that creek run through my property


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 27, 2019)

woodfarmer said:


> I’d like to have that creek run through my property


It gets real wild in the spring, except for about four deep holes in the part of the brook that runs through our part, it's a shallow brook so it gets a chit load of ice in it. There have been times in the spring that the town brings their big excavator down on our property near the bridge it runs under so they can clear any ice that may damage the bridge on the town road.

In 2005 a bridge on the state route that the brook runs under and the bridge I talked about were damaged so bad that they had to be replaced, that happened in September when we had a chit load of rain and it brought a bunch of trees and beaver dams down through, it raised the bridges up in a peak shape and dropped them back down into the brook. I think our town lost five bridges that weekend.

The water was so high down by the town bridge that is near our property that the water was up over the bridge, that has to be 15 to 20 feet above normal.


----------



## Cowboy254 (Oct 28, 2019)

thewoodlands said:


> It gets real wild in the spring, except for about four deep holes in the part of the brook that runs through our part, it's a shallow brook so it gets a chit load of ice in it. There have been times in the spring that the town brings their big excavator down on our property near the bridge it runs under so they can clear any ice that may damage the bridge on the town road.
> 
> In 2005 a bridge on the state route that the brook runs under and the bridge I talked about were damaged so bad that they had to be replaced, that happened in September when we had a chit load of rain and it brought a bunch of trees and beaver dams down through, it raised the bridges up in a peak shape and dropped them back down into the brook. I think our town lost five bridges that weekend.
> 
> The water was so high down by the town bridge that is near our property that the water was up over the bridge, that has to be 15 to 20 feet above normal.



Any fish in it?


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 28, 2019)

Cowboy254 said:


> Any fish in it?


Yes there are but I never fished it, we have a few youngsters in the family that fish it and they do very well.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 28, 2019)

After a few cups of coffee it was off to clear some trails, pic 9755 is a dead basswood that had been down and 9757 is after I removed it opening up a secondary trail. Pic 9759 is a basswood and on the ground was a rotten maple that the wind took down, in pic 9761 the trail is open. The last of the trail work is in pic 9763 and the after pic is 9765.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 28, 2019)

After the trail work was done, I went to an area that had some downed dead American Hophornbeam (Ironwood) so I bucked up the two trees which gave us 47 small rounds of some nice btu firewood. Pic 9766 is the first tree, 9768 is the trailer loaded up getting ready to head home, 9772 is a small trail when I was coming down and the last pic is coming out of the bowl.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2019)

The original owner of this land must've thrown this down and then a Pine tree (good size Pine) grew around it so I cut it off with a battery powered saw which I started yesterday. I'm not sure if this was for a plow or what it was used for, it's a half inch thick.

The first picture was before I started and the rest are from today, I put some Pine splits on top of what the tree grew over and then marked it with a t-post.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks like the scraper blade for a plow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 23, 2020)

This was my first time back in since the last wind event, most of my time was spent clearing branches from the trails.

Before I headed back in we put two loads of hardwood in, pic 0087 (11 this morning).

Picture 0088,0090 is a damaged ash in what we call the bowl, pic 0091 & 0092 is a small damaged beech up in the bowl and the last two pics are coming out of the bowl.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 26, 2020)

This was a wind damaged ash up in the bowl, all the rounds are back home and ready for splitting.

Pic 0096 is where I cut it away from the stump, 0097 is the first section I cut that rolled down the hill, 0098 ended up being 0099 after I pulled it down the hill and the rest are the two loads I brought home.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice woods, it would be the place I am closest to my definition of the word "God".


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 31, 2020)

Just some splitting and stacking that I did today, in the stack we have ash and maple.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 4, 2020)

I had two wind damaged maples one was already bucked up by the splitter and the one in the picture, what was left standing is the first picture and the top that was snapped off in the second picture.

Both loads were stacked.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 5, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Nice woods, it would be the place I am closest to my definition of the word "God".


With everything going on it's always nice when I head to the woods, just the trees,animals and some peace and quiet.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 6, 2020)

After doing some trail clearing for the wife, I decided that this wind damaged beech would get taken care of.

Picture 0091 is the downed beech,0134,0135 and 0136 is the beech bucked up and in the trailer heading home. The last two are a snake who was getting some sun, there were another three small heads sticking out hole near the stump but I couldn't get a picture.


----------



## buttercup (Apr 7, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> After doing some trail clearing for the wife, I decided that this wind damaged beech would get taken care of.
> 
> Picture 0091 is the downed beech,0134,0135 and 0136 is the beech bucked up and in the trailer heading home. The last two are a snake who was getting some sun, there were another three small heads sticking out hole near the stump but I couldn't get a picture.



Beech is about the best firewood you can get, I mill it because it makes a rock hard high density material when dried.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 8, 2020)

I started this yesterday before the American CLS f'd up after splitting the first load so today I used the 20 ton MTD, I split the ironwood and the beech last and then I stacked it.

Pictures 0142 & 0143 are loads of cherry I s/s yesterday, 0146,0148,0149 are some ironwood stacked on top of some hard and soft maple and the rest is some beech and ironwood stacked with some cherry.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 11, 2020)

I stacked the Maple I c/s today on the stack of cherry,ironwood and beech I started the other day and the second load went on a 16 foot long stack of ash I started some time back. (not pictured)

In the first picture you can see where it had been damaged and that is why I felled this Maple


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 8, 2020)

Today I took the Stihl trimmer/weedeater and did the area where I bucked up some White Pine, after I was done the Mahindra 4540 was used to move the rounds where I'll split them.

The 4540 is dusty with a nice coat of pollen so it's time for a quick rinse and wash.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been splitting with the 20 ton MTD but tomorrow I'll use the American CLS 24 ton (pictured) it needed a new carb according to the guy who went through it after I had a problem with it, tomorrow will be the first day running it since it was fixed.

They changed the splitter oil, hydraulic fluid and filter after putting in the new carb. I did check the fluids once I brought it home (all was good) and it started up fine but tomorrow we'll see how it splits.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 24, 2020)

The limbing up I did yesterday is gone to a wood dump, we had a little over three loads that filled the utility trailer.

When I came back, I decided it was time I washed and waxed the Rhino and the tractor. What I washed and waxed on the tractor was the hood and the fenders.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 25, 2020)

It was pretty windy yesterday so I decided to check the trails, nothing down which is good. I did clear some face slappers from a few trails, for some reason I never took a before picture.


----------



## woodfarmer (Jun 25, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> The original owner of this land must've thrown this down and then a Pine tree (good size Pine) grew around it so I cut it off with a battery powered saw which I started yesterday. I'm not sure if this was for a plow or what it was used for, it's a half inch thick.
> 
> The first picture was before I started and the rest are from today, I put some Pine splits on top of what the tree grew over and then marked it with a t-post.
> looks like the cutting edge of a bucket
> View attachment 777481


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 26, 2020)

My plan was to remove four stumps but one is near a nice Maple tree so I'll zip that off closer to the ground, the first two were smaller and the third stump I zipped off the top some so I could plant it right back where it came from.

This will give us a small trail in that area for walking or running the four wheeler on it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2020)

I adjusted the brakes on the 4540 today and I cleaned the battery post off. Our plow we use on the 4540 started to show some rust in a certain area so I took a wire brush on a drill and cleaned up both sides. I took some paint thinner and cleaned the areas off good which I'll start painting tomorrow with Por - 15, I'll give this side two coats and then do the same on the other side which will make it ready for snow.

I do think we'll need a new battery before winter.


----------

